# Sauvegarde de Parallels Desktop avec Windows 10 virtuel



## jlb11 (4 Avril 2022)

Bonjour

J'ai fait un clonage avec Carbon Copy Cloner de mon SSD interne. j'aimerai savoir si dans ce clonage est compris Parallels Desktop 17 avec Windows 10 Pro installé. Avec quoi je pourrai faire une sauvegarde uniquement de Parallels Desktop 17 avec Windows 10 Pro sans faire un clonage complet du SSD interne. j'
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## maxou56 (4 Avril 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> j'aimerai savoir si dans ce clonage est compris Parallels Desktop 17 avec Windows 10 Pro installé.


Bonjour,
Oui.


jlb11 a dit:


> Avec quoi je pourrai faire une sauvegarde uniquement de Parallels Desktop 17 avec Windows 10 Pro sans faire un clonage complet du SSD interne.


Faire une sauvegarde de Parallels ça n'a pas vraiment d'importance, il suffit de garder la licence pour le réinstaller plus tard.
Pour les VMs, c'est juste un "gros" fichier .pvm a sauvegarder.













						KB Parallels: Transférer une machine virtuelle existante vers un nouveau Mac ou un disque externe
					

Je dois transférer une machine virtuelle existante vers un nouveau Mac.




					kb.parallels.com


----------



## jlb11 (4 Avril 2022)

Merci pour la réponse. Juste une question. Imaginons que j'ai un problème avec Windows 10. si je sauvegarde le fichier Windows 10.pvm dans un dossier il suffira que je le remplace par celui que j'ai sauvegardé. C'est bien ça?


----------



## jlb11 (4 Avril 2022)

Toutes mes excuses, je n'avais pas vu le lien que tu as eu la gentillesse de me mettre. Je viens de le lire à l'instant. Donc j'ai ma réponse. Encore merci pour ton aide


----------

